# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ماهو أفضل تحقيق للبلوغ المرام لأبن حجر العسقلاني/ و

## اابن الإسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أيها المشائخ الفضلاء أريد أفضل تحقيق لبلوغ المرام ( مع ذكر من هو العالم الذي رشح هذا 
التحقيق )
وكذلك أريد أفضل الشروح على قطر الندى

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بين يدي الآن أخي الفاضل (8) ثمانية من النسخ المطبوعة؛ وإليك وصفٌ موجز لكل واحدة منها بحسب الفترة الزمنية التي صدرت فيها الطباعة:
1) طبعة (محمد الفقي).. ومصورتها عن (دار البخاري).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على نسخة واحدة من مخطوطات دار الكتب المصرية.. وهي طبعة لم تلق العناية في إخراجها وضبط نصها، ولا يلتفت إليها.

2) طبعة (رضوان محمد رضوان).. عن (دار الكتاب العربي).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على نسخة مطبوعة في الهند مقابلة على نسخة مقروءة على زكريا الأنصاري رحمه الله.. وهي أفضل من سابقتها بكثير.


3) طبعة (سمير الزهيري).. عن (دار أطلس).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على النسخة الهندية الحجرية السابقة، وعلى نسخة خطية من محفوظات المكتبة الظاهرية.. وتعد في وقتها نقلة جديدة لتحقيق الكتاب.

4) طبعة (خالد الشلاحي).. عن (مؤسسة الرسالة).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على (7) سبعة نسخ خطية منها القديم ومنها المتأخر.. وتعتبر طبعة جيدة قد أتقن فيها المحقق عمله أيده الله.

5) طبعة (عصام هادي).. عن (دار الصديق).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على (3) ثلاث نسخ خطية.. وأيضاً تعتبر طبعة جيدة قد أتقن فيها المحقق عمله أيده الله.

6) طبعة (طارق بن عوض الله).. عن (دار العطاء).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على (4) أربع نسخ خطية.. وأيضاً تعتبر طبعة جيدة قد أتقن فيها المحقق عمله أيده الله.

7) طبعة (محمد عبد الوهاب).. عن (المكتب الإسلامي لإحياء التراث).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على نسختين خطيتين.. وهي طبعة لا يهتم بها ولا يلقى لها بال.

8) طبعة (أحمد بن سليمان).. عن (مكتبة الرشد).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على (3) ثلاث نسخ خطية.. وهي طبعة كسابقتها لا يهتم بها ولا يلقى لها بال؛ سوى بعض تعليقات المحقق على بعض الأحاديث فإنها قيمة.

ملاحظة مهمة: جميع الطبعات لم تتفق في النسخ الخطية التي رجعت إليها في ضبط النص؛ بل لكل طبعة نسخها المستقلة، سوى الطبعتين الأخيرتين فإنهما اتفقتا في الأخذ والرجوع.

وعليه؛ فإن استطعت أن تقتني الطبعات ذات الأرقام (4) و(5) و(6)، فقد تحصلت على أقصى درجات الوثوق بالنسبة لكتاب (البلوغ).
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بارك الله فيك أخي التميمي...
جواب شاف..
لكن مما يعاب على طبعة الشلاحي أنه مع توافر النسخ المخطوطة لديه , مع توافرها يعتمد  أصلا له :  المطبوع من البلوغ .. وهذا لاشك من الخلل.

----------


## أبو المنذر المصري

> 1) طبعة (محمد الفقي).. ومصورتها عن (دار البخاري).. وقد اعتمد في ضبط النص على نسخة واحدة من مخطوطات دار الكتب المصرية.. وهي طبعة لم تلق العناية في إخراجها وضبط نصها، ولا يلتفت إليها.


السلام عليكم
الطبعة المذكورة هي الأولى
أما الثانية فلا تكاد تجد فيها خلل خاصة في الضبط

----------

